# Windows Media Center TV Guide won't download



## Woodysgood (Dec 15, 2011)

After having read many online responses, (including Microsofts useless tech rhetoric), I am convinced that only a myracle can salvage my ability to, once again, download the Microsoft Vista Windows Media Center's Guide. I have a solid internet connection that just won't connect and collect ANY Media Center download. From what I have read online, my situation is but one of thousands where the Media Center simply quit working one day. I receive an error message titled "Code 13". I have tried everything to resolve this issue short of buying port forwarding software or formatting and reinstalling my OS. I am beginning to think that Microsoft wants to forcibly upgrade me to 7 from my current lemon of an OS... Vista. PLEASE! No copy/paste reprints of any current online fixes. None of these work. Nothing short of a myracle will.

Thanks, Don

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3070 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 465602 MB, Free - 326335 MB; D: Total - 11334 MB, Free - 3243 MB; J: Total - 381551 MB, Free - 362068 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., Berkeley
Antivirus: Webroot SecureAnywhere, Updated and Enabled


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Go to C:\Windows\ehome.
C:\ would be your windows drive.
Doubleclick the mcupdate.exe program.
Wait and see if the media center icon pops up in the taskbar
notification area.
If it does,try downloading the guide again.
If that works for you,you may have a corrupted or misconfigured
task in task scheduler.
You would need to check it at
Control Panel\Administrative Tools\task scheduler.
Expand Task scheduler library\microsoft\windows and click on media center.
Double click the mcupdate task to open it.
On the settings tab run on demand should be selected.
Might check the settings on the other tabs also.


----------



## Woodysgood (Dec 15, 2011)

I took your advice, (which I hadn't seen before), and went to the task scheduler. I received the small pop up that said something like the image is corrupted or has been tampered with. I proceeded as you suggested and found greyed out screens in the task scheduler. Then Goggled task scheduler this and that and found remedies listed but not useful. Bottom line is I was seeing other problems with this Vista system so I saved files to my E: drive and re installed the OS on C:. After downloading 102 Vista updates and reinstalling a few drivers everything works once again. I do, once again, thank you for your time to try and help me. I wish you lived next door because I always have a need of some kind for your expert advice. My next computer will be a Mac!

Don


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

These sites are more specific to media center PC's.
Might check them out also.
http://thegreenbutton.tv/forums/
http://experts.windows.com/frms/windows_entertainment_and_connected_home/f/87.aspx?Sort=Active&PageIndex=1
Vista is a pain to configure for TV in media center.
Windows 7 is much better at it and I have figured out
how to change the background pictures so media center
matches my desktop background.
Everything matches and looks nice.
However,changing media center like that takes hacking into
a DLL file.
Not really for novices.


----------

